# Front end noise in my 09 Orbea Orca



## CampbellU (Jun 26, 2008)

Question- I am having some pulling feel and grinding in the front end of my 2009 Orbea Orca when climbing. It seems to be when I climb and pull the handlebars from the right side. I have had the bike for two months-love it but want to solve this. Originally there was a clicking sound and my LBS regreased the front end and ti seemed solved and now is making a grinding type sound. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

Sounds like the headset may be on on too tight. If you lift the front end up a little, are the bars able to freely swing lock to lock, or does there appear to be resistance? As the grease breaks down or becomes contaminated the issues may reappear. Perhaps try cleaning / regreasing (very light coat) the front end and ensuring the headset isn't bolted in too tight.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Front wheel*

If you can swap front wheels for a quick ride try that to eliminate it as a possible problem. Had one last week that I swore the noise was headset or bar's and it ended up being in the hub even though it was silky smooth. Overhauled hub and noise gone.


----------



## amos (Apr 7, 2006)

Had the same issue as well. In the past it was also the lower headset bearing so I cleaned it again but this time it was still there. Finally figured out it was the rear hub on my Reynolds wheel. I guess when I was standing I was taking pressure off the rear hub and it was enough for some side to side movement...cleaned it up, new bearings and the noise is gone.


----------

